# Resources > Education Center >  >  Rcent video series on youtube

## LeonGower

I've been uploading blogs to youtube about dreams. More recently I was asked to be on a radio show and have started being a regular on the radio (once a month), each time talking about dreams. I typically save these 1 hr shows and then upload them. here is one, Dial In Channel Up Choose Your Own Future - YouTube have fun and let me know what you think.

----------

